# Gay bomb?



## TimoS (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know if this real or some april fool's joke, but...

[yt]QK1yx8KVh7c[/yt]


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 11, 2007)

I think the first thing to consider is that the bomb really isn't a "Gay Bomb" that is obviously just media hype.  What the FIOA really said is that the bomb would contain a powerful aphrodesiac that would make everyone sexually irresistable to one another.  What if they hit a mixed unit with that stuff?  Would it still be a "Gay Bomb?"  

The next thing to consider is that if something like this really does exist, think about what it says about the mutability of the human condition?  How many more human behaviors can be controlled by pheremones?  Do we really want people doing this type of research into Mind Control?

Lastly, as Timos pointed out, all of this could be a hoax...but if its not, generations of computer geeks finally have a chance to get laid.  The porn industry will go out of business.


----------



## Carol (Jun 11, 2007)

The use of the word "distasteful" cracks me up.

People die, get maimed, and suffer from bomb attacks..........but people getting lustful and having sex as the result of a bomb attack?? PERISH the thought!!!  :lfao:


----------



## TimoS (Jun 11, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> The use of the word "distasteful" cracks me up.
> 
> People die, get maimed, and suffer from bomb attacks..........but people getting lustful and having sex as the result of a bomb attack?? PERISH the thought!!!  :lfao:



I guess it would depend on who you ask  Don't the american tele-evangelist and others preach that sex is dangerous?


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 11, 2007)

:lol:
That has *got* to be a joke.
Even if it was true, it's ridiculous. Alexander the Great was gay, look at what a wimp he was


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 11, 2007)

Very very interesting. $7.5 Million for research? That is pocket change in the military, unless it was simply exploratory research (ie bookwork).

People find it distasteful? As opposed to dropping ordinary bombs on people and killing them? That's better?

In some countries, if I recall correctly, homosexual acts are severly punished.  Drop a bomb like that on an army of soldiers like that, can you imagine the moral drop after the effects have dissipated?

However, I'm not tossing out the notion that this was a joke... It's almost too strange to believe, but then again, technology can be really strange!


----------



## crushing (Jun 11, 2007)

How convenient would it be to combine the 'sex bomb' with the 'nude bomb'!


----------



## TimoS (Jun 11, 2007)

crushing said:


> How convenient would it be to combine the 'sex bomb' with the 'nude bomb'!



Results would be interesting :ultracool


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 11, 2007)

TimoS said:


> I guess it would depend on who you ask  Don't the american tele-evangelist and others preach that sex is dangerous?


Doesn't sex ed preach sex is dangerous? If not, then why use condoms? Don't they preach that sex is ok given the right circumstances (ie protection)? Don't preachers do the same (marriage)?. However, that is diverging from the topic at hand... 



JBrainard said:


> :lol:
> That has *got* to be a joke.
> Even if it was true, it's ridiculous. Alexander the Great was gay, look at what a wimp he was


I think its not a matter of being "gay", but dramatically increasing sexual urges. When all you have in the immediate vicinity is the same sex (like many deployed armies), the result would be homosexual behavior. I'm guessing that is how they named the theoretical device. I don't think its about altering someones sexual preferences like the guy in the video suggested... at least thats my impression.

If Alexander was more concerned about sex than battle, and if his troops were more interested in being "engaged" with each other than being engaged in battle, then I doubt we would be remembering his name! It's an interesting concept


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 11, 2007)

So does this mean that it would make all of the enemy soldiers rape each other or what?  Isn't that considered cruel and unusual anyway?


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 11, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> So does this mean that it would make all of the enemy soldiers rape each other or what?  Isn't that considered cruel and unusual anyway?



That would raise some interesting questions about rape. From my understanding, its rape if you give someone a drug and they can not resist (ie too much alcohol, "date rape" drug). So, how would the definition of rape work if both people are drugged? I imagine that might be the case if two people are both drunk... I'm not too keen on the law in this area...


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, if both people are intoxicated, the person who forced the action is the one guilty of rape in most cases.  Being drunk is not an excuse, so it would probably be the same situation.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 11, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Well, if both people are intoxicated, the person who forced the action is the one guilty of rape in most cases.  Being drunk is not an excuse, so it would probably be the same situation.



*scratches head* What happens if they rape each other than?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 11, 2007)

I dunno - well....Can't rape the willing I guess!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 11, 2007)

Talk about using sex as a weapon ... I think the hippie scientists came up with this one ... make love not war?

Whatever ... it's likely a hoax ... and if it's not, what a way to go!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 11, 2007)

And what a fine recruitment tool!  :lol2:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Lastly, as Timos pointed out, all of this could be a hoax...but if its not, generations of computer geeks finally have a chance to get laid. The porn industry will go out of business.


Reminds me of that video with Triumph the insult dog where he was at a Star Wars (prequel) Premier and he talked to a pregnant "nerd" and asked if it was a boy or a girl... the woman answered a boy. Triumph answered back: "...that will probably be the last time he'll see female genitalia.." 



			
				MBuzzy said:
			
		

> So does this mean that it would make all of the enemy soldiers rape each other or what? Isn't that considered cruel and unusual anyway?


 Considering the alternative (war) I'd say no. 



			
				mrhnau said:
			
		

> MBuzzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the so called "date rape" drug does not in anyway fill someone other than the intended rapist with desire. The drug knocks the victim unconscious and the date/rapist has their way with them without resistance. The law still applies. Rape doesn't have to be violent to be terrible. No is still no dammit!

Axe Effect cologne products are supposedly enhanced with pheromones to make women more attracted to men. So the chemical isn't a myth and most people know that. That the chemical mixed with something else to cause attraction to the same sex is. But then again there's always alcohol.  

As to the video... it's a joke... it's very well done but it's a joke. Har har. Oh I'm sorry was I laughing? Didn't mean to... t'wasn't funny.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 11, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Talk about using sex as a weapon ... I think the hippie scientists came up with this one ... *make love not war*?
> 
> Whatever ... it's likely a hoax ... and if it's not, what a way to go!



That's pretty much what I was thinking - especially that it brought a whole new meaning to "make love, not war" as a solution to the world's problems!  I mean, think about it... other than abstinence, what better form of birth control is there than homosexual sex?  Quite a few SF writers - Joe Haldeman, for example - have proposed just that as a means of population control, and if we could get the population under control, think what that would do for some of the rest of the world's problems.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I mean, think about it... other than abstinence, what better form of birth control is there than homosexual sex?


Well there's no better way to be sure... but there IS a problem with it however! 
Can't find the cartoon but it's from New Yorker magazine... Scene on the deck of Noah's Ark... One of Noah's son's comes up to Noah and says... "We've a problem... the unicorns are gay."


----------



## elder999 (Jun 11, 2007)

It wasn't a hoax-it was a _proposal_ out of the Air Force back in 1994 for various "non-lethal" chemical weapons. The only reputable source that I can quote here is _New Scientist_ magazine, but it was a real proposal....whether or not it was actually funded is another story.


----------



## backkick (Jun 11, 2007)

This is actually a true weapon that was considered.  As a matter of fact as an early test site one of these was originally dropped in the san francisco bay area back in the 60's.  (lmfao) I think this weapon should be deployed in Iraq, and Iran.  If used on these people, there is no doubt that they would have to kill themselves out of shame..lmao


----------



## The Game (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm in the wrong business. I need to get in on this government money racket.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 11, 2007)

The Game said:


> I'm in the wrong business. I need to get in on this government money racket.


 

Yeah, right.....you have no idea.......


----------



## tellner (Jun 13, 2007)

Raw Story reports and a CBS affiliate also mentions that the Pentagon has finally copped to one of the more bizarre weapons programs ever to come out of Washington. The Gay Bomb. The idea is that powerful aphrodisiacs, particularly ones that encourage homosexual behavior, would be distributed over enemy lines. The opposing forces would be so overcome with lust and/or shame that they would spend their time in all-boy orgies or commit suicide out of remorse or something instead of shooting at Americans.



> The documents show the Air Force lab asked for $7.5 million to develop such a chemical weapon.
> 
> "The Ohio Air Force lab proposed that a bomb be developed that contained a chemical that would cause enemy soldiers to become gay, and to have their units break down because all their soldiers became irresistibly attractive to one another," Hammond said after reviewing the documents.
> 
> ...



Yes, yes, all the obligatory jokes about not being able to leave their buddies' behind 

Obviously, they've never heard of the Spartans or the British Army's current recruiting drive that includes special efforts to enlist gay men and lesbians. 

It definitely tells me more about the inner lives of military top brass and its fantasies about gangs of strong, sweaty men in uniform than I really wanted to know. Much, much more...


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 14, 2007)

More here: 

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51001


----------



## K31 (Jun 14, 2007)

Kacey said:


> other than abstinence, what better form of birth control is there than homosexual sex?



Pictures of Rosie O'Donnell.

Actually, the pics of Rosie method also has abstinence beat.


----------



## crushing (Jun 14, 2007)

Kacey said:


> That's pretty much what I was thinking - especially that it brought a whole new meaning to "make love, not war" as a solution to the world's problems! *I mean, think about it... other than abstinence, what better form of birth control is there than homosexual sex?* Quite a few SF writers - Joe Haldeman, for example - have proposed just that as a means of population control, and if we could get the population under control, think what that would do for some of the rest of the world's problems.


 
I could let you know several of what *I* would consider better ways than homosexual sex ("Not that there is anything wrong with that.") that don't lead to conception, but those ummm techniques and positions are better left, if anywhere, to the After Dark section.   

Oh, and they have nothing to do with Rosiei O'Donnell!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a thoughtful question... what happens when the bomb's effects wear off? 

:xtrmshock HEY! DUDE! Get off of me!!!


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 21, 2007)

Found this article about other non-lethal weapons researched by the military.  Some of them are pretty goofy.  I think they should invent a device that simulates the sound of a bee hovering around your ear.  That would be annoying as hell.  Plus it's hard to shoot when you're swatting a phantom bee.  

(ht:Stephen Dubner)


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not worried.  I have a black belt in kama sutra!


----------

